# He did it again



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Smokey with 5 of the 12 ribbons he earned this weekend. He is amazing.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and Smoky. Nice job handsome boy! Wow,12 ribbons he is an over achiever.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

He looks so proud of himself and he should be. Outstanding!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! Nice ribbons and a handsome boy.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations! What did you guys compete in?


----------



## NEROtic (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations. What are they for?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

BN with my 12 yr old, GN and open with me.


----------

